# Cheaper cassette on the SRAM Red Motobecane Le Champion Ti



## SnowTown (Sep 10, 2007)

Why did the SRAM Red equipped Le Champion titanium came with the cheaper SRAM PG1070 cassette found in Rival or Force groupsets?


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm sure cost is one reason, but the OpenGlide design and solid construction are also reported to make it noticeably noisier than the PG1070.

Asad


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

My guess is that there are 2 reasons:

1) to keep the price cheap enough to entice shoppers.
2) the Red cassette is NOISY. So much so that I'm sure the phones would be busy at BD dealing with people whining about the noise.


----------



## SnowTown (Sep 10, 2007)

I guess what I'm really wondering is that if you figure in the price different between the SRAM PG1070 and the Red cassette, the price different between the SRAM Red equipped le champ ti and the dura ace one would be at around $100 or less, and the price difference between the red groupset and dura ace is certainly more. Was hoping the sram red le champ ti to be even more cheaper with the pg1070.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

SnowTown said:


> I guess what I'm really wondering is that if you figure in the price different between the SRAM PG1070 and the Red cassette, the price different between the SRAM Red equipped le champ ti and the dura ace one would be at around $100 or less, and the price difference between the red groupset and dura ace is certainly more. Was hoping the sram red le champ ti to be even more cheaper with the pg1070.


Wholesale prices:

Red Group with 1070 cassette: $1230.59 (Note the bike comes with CERAMIC BB bearings, adding over $100 to the wholesale cost)
DuraAce Group: $1511.30

Price Difference: $280.71 The bike prices are within $200.

Note also that the RED bike is 1/2 pound lighter than the D/A bike.
Also to consider: Shimano gives better prices to brands than SRAM does. There's only $80 difference left between the two, after factoring in normal group costs. That could easily be explained with Shimano's monopoly discounts.

The wholesale price on a full RED group is $1333.80 with Ceramic bearings.


----------

